# sharks?



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

is there anywhere that's got some decent evening / night shark fishing this time of year? I know its gonna be damn cold on the boat, but would be worth it for a nice shark fight


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

we had some luck in the gulf last thurs/fri... we were on land though, they are THICK in the gulf right now....


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

I'd love to go in the gulf, but Im not set up for it in my boat, I prefer to stay inshore, if anyone wants to go this evening / tonight I may make a trip outta it


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

I'd love to go in the gulf, but Im not set up for it in my boat, I prefer to stay inshore, if anyone wants to go this evening / tonight I may make a trip outta it


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

Try contacting realtor on here. He does shark charters.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Just sent you a PM.


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Got it, wish I had got it sooner


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

TheRoguePirate said:


> Try contacting realtor on here. He does shark charters.


drop me a call, I am going out of town tomorrow until the 26th 
Jim


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Has any been catching any land locked sharks recently, either on a peir or shore?


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

A 10.5 mako was caught the other day


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

RougePirate where was this caught at, pier?


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

Sorry, can't give that up.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Wasn't asking for the longitude and latitude, but if someone caught it from land then ppl on the pier might be seeing decent amount of sharks.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

TheRoguePirate said:


> Sorry, can't give that up.


Can't "give up" where you caught a shark??? You're killin' me! :thumbdown:


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

I usually dont post anything on here anymore, i was trying to be nice by letting you know that the fish are there. Spend the time, scout a few places and then spend the time fishing....your not going to catch anything being a keyboard cowboy. Put the keyboard down, stop whining and go fish.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Your absolutely right, thanks for the "report!" Have a good one dude...


----------

